# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  ¡¡Cómo se nota el frio¡¡

## Jonasino

> La demanda de energía eléctrica aumenta un 7,4% en enero
> 
> La demanda peninsular de energía eléctrica en enero se estima en 23.052 GWh, un 7,4% superior a la registrada en el mismo mes del año anterior. Si se tienen en cuenta los efectos del calendario y las temperaturas, la demanda peninsular de energía eléctrica ha aumentado un 5% con respecto a enero del 2016.
> 
> La producción de origen eólico en enero ha alcanzado los 4.789 GWh, un 14,6% inferior a la del mismo mes del año pasado, y ha supuesto el 20,1% de la producción total.
> 
> En el mes de enero, con la información estimada a día de hoy, la generación procedente de fuentes de energía renovable ha representado el 32,7% de la producción.
> 
> El 54,6% de la producción eléctrica de este mes procedió de tecnologías que no emiten CO2.


Fuente: REE



Fuente: REE

----------

